# HTML/CSS  Positionierung und Skalierung + Lösungswege gesucht!



## UT-freak (23. Januar 2011)

*HTML/CSS  Positionierung und Skalierung + Lösungswege gesucht!*

Hallo Forum,

im Ramen meiner schulischen Ausbildung habe ich die Aufgabe eine Website mit Basic HTML zu erstellen. Da ich aber Privat auch intresse daran habe verwende ich auch CSS, bin aber in allem noch neuling. Und stehe derzeit vor einigen Problemen.

Also ich habe einen Banner erstellt der die Breite 1920p besitzt. Dieser wird durch meine css Einstellungen Problemlos auf Monitorauflösung bis 1024x768 angepasst und skaliert. 

So noch eine allgemeine Information wie ich mir meine Basis seite vorstelle:
Also oben der Banner dann Horizental die Menüpunkte unsw.. 

Das Problem sind im Moment die Menüpunkte.. würde sie gerne (ähnlich machen wie dieser Seite: 3D Filme - 3D Blu-ray 3D Filme 3D Fernseher 3D Bluray Player 3D Kino Blu ray Full HD 3D Forum) , jedoch ohne diese Dynamischen leisten die sich unter den Punkten öffnen wenn man auf eines klickt, also deutlich simpler. Meine Idee war somit eine Tabele zu machen und den Rand zu entfernen und diese unter eine grafischen "Linie" legen auf der dann zb. steht "Home" . Das Problem ist nun folgendes:
Die unsichtbare Tabelle und das Objekt auf ihr muss ja immer am gleichen ort sein und zwar unmittelbar unter dem Banner. Das Problem ist daran das je nach Monitorauflösung der Banner schmäler oder Dicker ist und somit eine direkte Positinirung unmöglich ist. 

Gibt es eine möglichkeit in css, die Position abhängig zu machen von dem Zuvor angezeigten Objekt also in meinem fall dem Banner ? Oder würdet ihr es komplett anders Lösen ? Wenn ihr noch mehr Informationen von mir braucht werde ich alles noch schreiben. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ! 

Mfg UT-Freak


----------



## Akkuschrauber (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS  Positionirung und Skalirung + Lösungswege gesucht!*

Seeehr hilfreiche Seite.
CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS  Positionirung und Skalirung + Lösungswege gesucht!*

Kannst du mal deinen Quelltext und die CSS hier reinschreiben?
Ich kann mir unter dem Problem irgendwie nichts vorstellen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS  Positionirung und Skalirung + Lösungswege gesucht!*

Naja, soweit ich das verstanden hab, gehts hier um die Positionierung nach dem klassischen Box-Model.
Quelltext wär trotzdem hilfreich, dann wär die Diskussion nich ganz so abstrakt.


----------



## UT-freak (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: HTML/CSS  Positionierung und Skalierung + Lösungswege gesucht!*

So Danke heute habe ich auf meinem eintägigen Praktikum einen Kolegen gefragt. Der stellte sich dann als zimlicher "Pro" raus der schon viele Website geamcht hat. 

Die lösung war es das ganze in große fest definirte Backrounds zu paken^^


----------

